# I got a new puppy today



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy's breeder stopped by with her husband. They used to own a grooming parlour, so they are total pros and got around Darcy's fierce resistance to the clippers.

In about 15 minutes, my pup went from this:









To this!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh what a total cutie! Hope he gets better with the clippers for you!





(Not meaning to be rude, but looks like his nails could use a clipping too)


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He's sooo cute! How old is he?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> (Not meaning to be rude, but looks like his nails could use a clipping too)


Not rude at all, he totally did need it (it became very obvious once you could see his toes)! That got done after I had taken the photos.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jazzipoodle said:


> He's sooo cute! How old is he?


Thanks! He's 15 weeks now.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww!! Im Such a fan of the kissable shaved face! How did he do for them? Did he work through it and stopped fighting, or did they just shave him around the fighting?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Awww!! Im Such a fan of the kissable shaved face! How did he do for them? Did he work through it and stopped fighting, or did they just shave him around the fighting?


He stopped struggling pretty quickly and just contented himself with whining (he's such a vocal pup!) She started with the nose and by the time she got to the feet he was pretty calm about the whole thing. It was all very impressive, I really didn't think it would go as well as it did!

I gave him a bath earlier today and he was so much better with that than he had been as well. I guess they just start to realise you're not trying to kill them and it won't hurt and it all is a lot more pleasant and peaceful. It's no fun trying to bathe a screaming wriggling puppy!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Good to hear he's becoming a little less difficult. 15 weeks already???? Where does the time go??

I'll never forget going to pick Matrix up and as we entered the puppy program building, all you could hear were these little wails coming from the back room. As we were filling out paperwork, the staff informed us that was the pup we were taking home. My dad went :effek:!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, I know that death scream. Vegas did it the first time I did his ear hair "OMG I'M DYING!! FDHJKAFHAJ"

They get used to it though  just have to be consistant with it. He looks great! ^^


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sagan did the same death scream for the ear hair...it hasn't gotten that bad again but i'm dreading having to do it to him. He absolutely hated it!

You have a very cute baby! I'm glad he got better for the clippers..it also helps having someone used to dealing with animals who struggle now and then..they usually don't seem so frustrated and confused. I think having someone confident and calm helps the puppy be able to relax as well... 

I really believe that a persons energy can easily be transfered to the dog..so perhaps you were just frustrated and kind of panic'd when he was screaming and moving around..even though you may not have been trying to be..perhaps the pup picked up on it. I know I had a much more difficult time grooming my first dogs than I do now!

In any case he's beautiful. It's going to be so much fun watching all these babies grow up.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

i must say, he looks so fetching in that first picture...his eyes look grey!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh hes so handsome! Even with his puppy fluff, his hair looks thick and curly like Cozi's was at that age. Too cute!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh, he's a handsome little man. He looks so cute, I am so excited to follow pics of him as he grows.  

I'm so glad I've never heard Desmond scream... Lol, he is vocal, but rarely whines and he's never screamed. He only whines if I've accidentally moved him an uncomfortable way while brushing or something. He just lays there for ear hair, fft clipping, nail clipping, etc etc. He's a very tolerant puppy! (or as my mom says, he puts up with me.  ) 
Good luck with your little man getting used to the clippers and bath and such. He'll get the hang of it, just be sure to always be very positive! Treats and kisses!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

AWWWWW What a cutie!!! Darcy is such a sweet little pup!

Panda did that death scream when his ears were first done too, now he lies down on my lap and lets me do it and he is 17 weeks tomorrow so maybe Darcy will relent soon too 

Panda is great in the bath now, I can even do him on my own, he just stands there and lets me wash him. It took a while though, to begin with he cried and shook looking very sorry for himself, then for the first few minutes we was ok then he cried and shook etc, now he just gave in and relaxed, he will even play with his ball in there 

I am not sure I am brave enough to attempt a face feet and tail groom on Panda myself, I am sure that would be a disaster although I do need to learn as it needs doing between full grooms.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup! And what a very kissable nose!

Poppy went through a phase of wriggling so much she was almost impossible to groom. She was going through a fit of the fearfuls at the time, her groomer phoned me to say she had done her best, but didn't want to do her face as Poppy was getting very upset. I borrowed her clippers, made firm, I-really-mean-it noises, and she was good as gold. That's when I decided to do her myself! I agree with Aidan - if you are nervous the dog will be too. Now that I am not afraid of hurting her with every stroke of the clippers or snip of the blade - and KNOW I am not hurting her, we get along a lot better! Ear hair has never been a problem - I made sure I started the very first day I had her, when there was only the tiniest bit of fluff, so there has never been enough for it to really hurt and she accepts it for the nice ear rub and tickle that follows.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Darcy is darling! Love his smooth face and soulful eyes. How much is he weighing these days and how tall is he?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Are Darcys whiskers soft or am I seeing things? Pandas are really hard and curly and grow much quicker than the rest of his hair lol. It makes him look like an old man.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Darcy is darling! Love his smooth face and soulful eyes. How much is he weighing these days and how tall is he?


Just over a week ago he was 7.6 pounds, so I would guess he's just over 8 pounds now as he seems to have grown a bit. And I just (attempted) to measure him on the week-end and he was about 10.5 to 11 inches tall. I need to do it when he's wet next time, as his hair made it difficult to do!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Panda said:


> Are Darcys whiskers soft or am I seeing things? Pandas are really hard and curly and grow much quicker than the rest of his hair lol. It makes him look like an old man.


Nope his whiskers are hard and also grow faster than his hair. They were sticking out quite a bit before his groom.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He looks sooooo adorable with his shaved face!!! I love a shaved poodle face! Especially with my mini, his face looks so much smaller when it's shaved. I recently switched to a 30 blade for his face and feet and I love it!

I groom Jager myself and I've noticed that every grooming session is easier and easier. Shaving his face and feet was such a struggle in the beginning (he would pull away every 5 seconds, especially the feet!), it would take over an hour just to do that, but just last weekend he layed down on the table and let me shave his feet, I was so shocked (and excited). Same with clipping/scissoring the body, the bath, everything. 

I just got a HV dryer and he was FREAKED by that at first, but now he's better (still won't let me dry the back of his neck or head yet, though). 

I can't remember, is Darcy blue? His face looks so light in that photo...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> I can't remember, is Darcy blue? His face looks so light in that photo...


Funny you ask, I keep looking at him and wondering myself! His parents are both black, so I don't know enough to know if that can even produce blue. But his face now that it's shaved definitely does not look solid black.

I was looking at your avatar with Jager and Cozi earlier on and thinking Darcy's colouring is nothing like that! So we shall see, I guess he will either be a bad black or perhaps turn into a blue.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Darcy has one of the most adorable faces! So cute!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Darcy is so so so cute! I love his sparkling eyes. I'm taking Nickel to a groomer next Tuesday. Let's see how well/terrible it would go


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

He is too cute. He definitely does not look like a bad black to me. Cozi, always looked a bit lighter right after her groom and her face is normally SO black. His eyes are soo sweet, and he looks like he has a bit of rascal in him


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

He is adorable! I need to do Rykers face and tail soon. He doesn't mind the dryer but clippers and ear pulling are another story. Darcy does look a little light in the face to be black but only time will tell.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ok - how do you do ear hair? hate waiting between groomings. it makes it so much harder to keep the ears clean.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!! Good job breeder and Darcy!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

adorable! what beautifu hair he has! Teddy has that curly top knot also -even when wet the curls stand up nice - poor Ginger get flat top when she is wet lol


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Pamela said:


> adorable! what beautifu hair he has! Teddy has that curly top knot also -even when wet the curls stand up nice - poor Ginger get flat top when she is wet lol


He does have a nice top knot for the most part, although I have to say he looked pretty hilarious when we were in a big downpour on Saturday. It all went flat down and he looked like he belonged in the Beatles!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

isn't it funny when they drink from the tap or hose and only get half their head wet, half flat, half normal. I have to make sure his hair dries backwards else it sticks forwards and no matter how much you brush it wont go back lol


----------

